# Jenson button is luckiest man alive!!!



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!! not only does he have a kick ass model girlfriened, he gets to debrief with her after an F1 race (wink wink), he is the F1 "world" champion and gets to drive formula 1 cars as a job!, he is a millionaire and his nissan GTR is the most amazing i have seen in matt black. LUCKY or am i mad?

Ok so my point of this is i saw other threads on covering GTRs to get them different colours but no real in depth info, i would love to have my car like jensons in matt black, so help me people and share your knowledge. 

Whats it cost?
Is it spray or covering?
Can it be done over any colour? (Mines gun metal)
Whats the finish like? quality no bubbles etc
Who are the best companies to do it?
Any one had it done?
Any other pictures of matt Black GTRs
Any pictures of your own cars done?

I want as much info as posisble from anyone who has had it done, wants it done, likes it, hates it, knows costs, and of course thinks jeson button is a legend and the luckyist guy on the plant!!! :thumbsup:

"Simplesss"

Titanium GTR


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi,

I suspect that he's had it wrapped by a professional erm vehicle wrapping company - i've been looking into it on the sidelines it looks like a complete car would cost around £2k if you shop around.

Dave


----------



## prashan (Aug 16, 2008)

From what I've learned myself, here's what I know (am keen to do the same to my DMG):


Whats it cost? - about £2k

Is it spray or covering? - covering

Can it be done over any colour? (Mines gun metal) - yes, I've seen a yellow lambo done in Matt Black - could not see a single sign of original colour on outside

Whats the finish like? quality no bubbles etc - very good but key to ensure you get the right company to do it, ensure car is fully detailed before, etc

Who are the best companies to do it? - from what I saw on this forum earlier in the week, Creative FX (Bromley) did Buttons car and David Yu has had it done there too

Rgds
Prashan


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

I believe that it's a wrap mate. I have not seen any GTRs in the flesh with a wrap, but there are a fw Range Rovers and a few other cars that have Matt black wraps in my area and the quality looks great! One of the Range Rovers down my road was silver (under the wrap) and now has the matt black wrap.

Think David Yu on here had his wrapped "mid night purple" and he seems pleased with it. I am considering it as well for when my car is delivered. As for companies there are quite a few out there - from a few searches I did on Google:lamer:. Sure some of the people who have had it done will give you feedback on who is the best to use etc


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Saw a sweet looking matt black or MNP + metallic flake wrap in the workshop at MH 4 weeks ago... Up close (i.e. centimeters) you could see the wrap lines, but from more than a metre no worries...

... can't remember if it had a trick GTC zorst or not... there's so many goodies at any time at St. Helens it's becomes one happy memory. LOL. Terrible. But, I deferred to take snaps out of respect for other owners privacy.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

You see boys and girls I told you not to but grey !!!! (Gay!)


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

oyyy i love my gun metal grey:chairshot but i just love the matt balck a tiny winy bit more hehe 

thanx for your replies so far. i will look up this creative FX, i am a bit of a perfectionist tho and am worried about seeing the wrap lines even if it is up close. so you think if one day you decide you wanted to take it off it would come off etc?

Titanium GTR


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

TIT GTR

Do it properly and have a full re spray then !!!! (RED I guess ?) LOL


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes, Jenson's was done by the same guys who did mine so superbly, Creative FX. 

Thread showing mine close up here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/126992-ok-its-not-midnight-purple.html

Article will be out in Evo Magazine and Auto-Journals.com early in January.

There are no visible joins at all on my car. It can be removed at any time with no damage to the paint. 

About 80% of the cars on the Gumball 3000 Rally this year were wrapped. It protects the paint against stone chips.

One question: why did you choose Gun Metal with your username?


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

i didnt choose the colour of car as such, it wasnt ordered by me. i got mine from Romans international and this was the colour they had or black at the time, and everyone was getting black, so got it to be bit different. Titanium GTR just poped up in my head and sounded good. Nothing to do with the colour or material, just looked good and sounded nice.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

don't start that cheap looking red car against the classy DMG debate again....

I was quoted £1200 from a very professioal company in north london. My aircon rad broke so I din't have it done

the dark/grey not so black look was a little more expensive at £1400

R


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Re spary lads, c'mon do it properly !!!


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> don't start that cheap looking red car against the classy DMG debate again....
> 
> I was quoted £1200 from a very professioal company in north london. My aircon rad broke so I din't have it done
> 
> ...


£1200 sounds good, do you mind telling me who is it? I've been in contact with Totally Dynamic who quoted me £1400 +vat for my R33


----------



## 3rd Shift (Sep 11, 2009)

As someone who has done a bit of vehicle wrapping in the past, my advice is to go on recommendations, have a look at someone who has a similar car wrapped by the same company. The actual material is relatively cheap (depending on your supplier, around £9 sq metre) so what you are really paying for is the Labour. the best guys in the business will have templates and will actually remove parts such as bumpers bonnets etc to do it properly. What you pay for is what you get!


----------



## Shinobi (Apr 28, 2009)

Raccoon are meant to be very good


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

3rd Shift said:


> As someone who has done a bit of vehicle wrapping in the past, my advice is to go on recommendations, have a look at someone who has a similar car wrapped by the same company. The actual material is relatively cheap (depending on your supplier, around £9 sq metre) so what you are really paying for is the Labour. the best guys in the business will have templates and will actually remove parts such as bumpers bonnets etc to do it properly. What you pay for is what you get!


+1. I have seen some wraps not look good at all. It's all down to the skill of the installer.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Not really lucky, hardwork + dedication + many other things.

And there was already somebody with a Matt black GTR moons ago


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Ive seen David's purple R35 in the flesh. Awesome colour and an awesome job.


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

David Yu purple R35 looks stunning and the company "Creative FX" in bromley look quality, theres a video (on you tube) of them wraping a red ferrari in matt black and none of its really tenplated all stretched over with heat guns n cut etc. i so badly want to get mine done now, they looked real professional. i am off to find quote..........


----------

